# PS2 Games



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 9, 2004)

Okay with Christmas nearing I need to get some ideas for my younger brother.  he's 18 so i guess the maturity content is suppose to be there  :idunno: ...any how he has his PS2 and I'd like to get him a few games for Christmas, however i'm completely not up to date on computer and PS2 and whatever other technical game thingies are out there so I need some ideas at to what games would be good for him.  cause some sound good but they're boring, i want feedback from people that have actually played the games.  basically he likes anything with action, blood, buts, guns, fighting, racing, you know typical teenage boy stuff :idunno:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 10, 2004)

One Word....

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas....

Wait... :idunno:


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 10, 2004)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 2 artyon:


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 10, 2004)

XBox rules but if you can get Halo or MechAssault for ps2 they are good games.


kell


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 10, 2004)

Ugh X-Box, but i guess thats not saying much none oft he systems have anything really good on them anymore...you should find out what syle of games he likes, does he like sports? Fighting? Racing? FPS? RPGs?


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

Jani...go to the bargain bin...or pick up a few used games.  you can get two to three used games for what you would pay for a single new one.  or you can always try eBay.


----------



## KungFuWarrior (Oct 10, 2004)

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas!!!  It will be released Oct. 26, 2004


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 10, 2004)

I haven't posted to MT for over a week because I rediscovered my Playstation.  One of my students gave me LOTR "Return of the King" and I got hooked.  Very good.

Others:

SOCOM
SOCOM II (which I haven't played, but the SWAT guys I know all love it)
Syphon Filter I, II, and III
Any of the Medal of Honor series...though "Rising Sun" is a bit of a rip in that it doesn't have many levels.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 11, 2004)

you all sure do seem like you like to run people over with your cars and pick up hookers....do i need to worry about this group....thanks for the info.  like i said i'm clueless about what are good and what aren't in the gaming world :idunno:


----------



## PeachMonkey (Oct 11, 2004)

Get him GTA: San Andreas.  He'll love you for it.

If he doesn't have them already, also get him the twin-pack that has GTA3 and GTA: Vice City.

SOCOM and SOCOM II are also great, although they can be incredibly frustrating.

If he's got lots of time, some RPGs like the Final Fantasy series are excellent as well.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 12, 2004)

Balders gate I or II (RPG)


----------

